# [SOLVED] problem z berylem + nvidia

## -Spike-

Mam problem z uruchomieniem beryla :

```
 beryl --replace&

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Failed to read a valid object file image from memory.

(no debugging symbols found)

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

Attaching to program: /usr/bin/beryl, process 6925

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib/libz.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libz.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libSM.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libSM.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libICE.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libICE.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXau.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXau.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libX11.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libX11.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXext.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXext.so.6

Reading symbols from /lib/libdl.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libdl.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib/libm.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libm.so.6

Reading symbols from /lib/libc.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libc.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib/ld-linux.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/ld-linux.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libsettings.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libsettings.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libberylsettings.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libberylsettings.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib/libnss_compat.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libnss_compat.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib/libnsl.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libnsl.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib/libnss_nis.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libnss_nis.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib/libnss_files.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libnss_files.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libcrashhandler.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libcrashhandler.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libdecoration.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libdecoration.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libsplash.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libsplash.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libwobbly.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libwobbly.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libanimation.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libanimation.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libinputzoom.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libinputzoom.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libcube.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libcube.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libglitz.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libglitz.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib/librt.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/librt.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgsf-1.so.114...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgsf-1.so.114

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libcroco-0.6.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libcroco-0.6.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib/libpthread.so.0...done.

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 16384 (LWP 6925)]

Loaded symbols for /lib/libpthread.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

Reading symbols from /lError while running hook_stop:

Invalid type combination in ordering comparison.

warning: Couldn't restore frame in current thread, at frame 0

ib/libresolv.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libresolv.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib/libutil.so.1...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libutil.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/librotate.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/librotate.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libscale.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libscale.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libmove.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libmove.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libresize.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libresize.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libplace.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libplace.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libswitcher.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libswitcher.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libwater.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libwater.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libneg.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libneg.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libput.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libput.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libfade.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libfade.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libscreenshot.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libscreenshot.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libstate.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libstate.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/backends/libini.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/backends/libini.so

0xb7c33918 in waitpid () from /lib/libc.so.6

gdb>   1 Thread 16384 (LWP 6925)  0xb7c33918 in waitpid () from /lib/libc.so.6

0xb7c33918 in waitpid () from /lib/libc.so.6

#0  0xb7c33918 in waitpid () from /lib/libc.so.6

[CRASH_HANDLER]: "/tmp/beryl_crash-6925.out" created!

[2]+  Naruszenie ochrony pamięci  beryl --replace

```

Xorg.conf :http://phpfi.com/208021

kernel : 2.6.18-gentoo-r6

gcc 4.1.1

nvidia-drivers 1.0.9746

beryl 1.3/1.4 ( na obu dzieje sie tak samo)

Może ktoś miał podobny problem albo ma ktoś jakis pomysł co z tym zrobić ?Last edited by -Spike- on Fri Mar 02, 2007 2:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lmmsci

 *Quote:*   

>  beryl --replace&
> 
> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
> 
> ---8<----
> ...

 

Nie masz zainstalowanego XGL.

Zainstaluj go, albo przekompiluj server X z AIGLX. Bez tego ani rusz.Last edited by lmmsci on Sun Feb 25, 2007 7:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -Spike-

Mam xorg-server skompilowany z aiglx.

----------

## lmmsci

Aha, no to szukamy dalej. Masz kompilator w wersji 4.1.1. Jak zmieniałeś go gdzieś niedawno (albo którąś z bibliotek), to wszystko się mogło poprzestawiać. Sprawdź 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

.

----------

## -Spike-

Wszystko przebudowane.   :Smile: 

----------

## lmmsci

Ok, przejrzałem Twój xorg.conf.

Brakuje:

w sekcji "Device" (tam gdzie jest driver "nvidia"):

```
  Option        "RenderAccel"           "true"

  Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "on"
```

oraz

```
Section "DRI"

    Group      "video"

    Mode       0660

EndSection
```

No i w sekcji "ServerLayout"

```

  Option        "AIGLX"         "true"
```

Jaki rezultat?Last edited by lmmsci on Sun Feb 25, 2007 7:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

 *lmmsci wrote:*   

> Nie masz zainstalowanego XGL.
> 
> Zainstaluj go, albo przekompiluj server X z AIGLX. Bez tego ani rusz.

 

Akurat bzdura.

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/NVidia

----------

## lmmsci

@mbar

A tego nie wiedziałem   :Embarassed:  Sprawdzę czy działa   :Wink: 

EDIT: @mbar: fajne   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:  Przynajmniej u mnie działa znacznie szybciej niż z AIGLX. 

@-Spike-:

Wobec tego nie potrzeba 

```
Option "AIGLX" "true"
```

Last edited by lmmsci on Sun Feb 25, 2007 7:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -Spike-

Xgl ani Aiglx nie jest potrzebny zeby odpalic beryla.

Po dodaniu do xorga bez zmian....

----------

## lmmsci

Głupie może pytanie, ale coś tam się skarży, że nie może czytać z pamięci:

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to read a valid object file image from memory. 

 

Jesteś dopisany do grupy video ?

----------

## -Spike-

kamillo@gentoo ~ $ groups kamillo

adm disk wheel floppy audio cdrom dialout tape video users games plugdev

Jak najbardziej  :Smile: 

----------

## lmmsci

Ok, możesz odświeżyć xorg.conf, który wystawiłeś, ale już ze zmianami?

----------

## -Spike-

Nowy xorg.conf:

http://phpfi.com/208077

----------

## lmmsci

W sekcji "Module" trzeba zakomentować Load "dri". 

Kilka kolejnych pytań:

1. Czy masz przełączoną obsługę OpenGL w xorg na nvidię?

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

2. Co pokazuje:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep NVIDIA
```

----------

## -Spike-

 *Quote:*   

> W sekcji "Module" trzeba zakomentować Load "dri".
> 
> 

 

- Zakomentowane i przetestowane - bez zmian.

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Czy masz przełączoną obsługę OpenGL w xorg na nvidię? 

 

- Tak

```

kamillo@gentoo ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep NVIDIA

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9746  Fri Dec 15 09:56:41 PST 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.22.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     LG F700B (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): LG F700B (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (78, 78); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

```

Ja tu nic podejrzanego nie widzę ale może Ty?  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

emerge --info

----------

## -Spike-

```
gentoo kamillo # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r5, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.6

Last Sync: Thu, 25 Jan 2007 10:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local /usr/local/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd eds elibc_glibc emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib input_devices_Mouse input_devices_keyboard ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux lcd_devices_bayrad lcd_devices_cfontz lcd_devices_cfontz633 lcd_devices_glk lcd_devices_hd44780 lcd_devices_lb216 lcd_devices_lcdm001 lcd_devices_mtxorb lcd_devices_ncurses lcd_devices_text libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl ssl symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo vorbis xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## lmmsci

A ja bym poprosił jeszcze o 

```
equery u xorg-server
```

Aha, a opegl-owe programy Ci działają (np. glxgears)?

----------

## -Spike-

Glxgears śmiga bez problemu  :Smile: 

```
gentoo kamillo # equery u xorg-server

[ Searching for packages matching xorg-server... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                    ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4 ]

 U I

 - - 3dfx                      : Adds support for 3dfx video cards to XFree86. See: voodoo3

 + + aiglx                     : Includes extra AIGLX patches that allow compiz to function

 - - debug                     : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml .

 - - dmx                       : Build the Distributed Multiheaded X server

 + + dri                       : Enable direct rendering: used for accelerated 3D and some 2D, like DMA

 - - input_devices_acecad      : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_aiptek      : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_calcomp     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_citron      : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_digitaledge : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_dmc         : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_dynapro     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_elo2300     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_elographics : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_evdev       : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_fpit        : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_hyperpen    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_jamstudio   : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_joystick    : <unknown>

 + + input_devices_keyboard    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_magellan    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_microtouch  : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_mouse       : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_mutouch     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_palmax      : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_penmount    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_spaceorb    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_summa       : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_synaptics   : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_tek4957     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_ur98        : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_vmmouse     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_void        : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_wacom       : <unknown>

 + + ipv6                      : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - kdrive                    : Build the kdrive X servers

 - - minimal                   : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

 - - nptl                      : Enable support for Native POSIX Threads Library, the new threading module (requires linux-2.6 or better usually)

 + + sdl                       : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 + + video_cards_apm           : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_ark           : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_chips         : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_cirrus        : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_cyrix         : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_dummy         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_epson         : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_fbdev         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_fglrx         : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_glint         : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_i128          : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_i740          : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_i810          : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_impact        : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_imstt         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_mach64        : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_mga           : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_neomagic      : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_newport       : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_nsc           : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_nv            : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_nvidia        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_r128          : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_radeon        : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_rendition     : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_s3            : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_s3virge       : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_savage        : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_siliconmotion : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_sis           : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_sisusb        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sunbw2        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_suncg14       : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_suncg3        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_suncg6        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sunffb        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sunleo        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_suntcx        : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_tdfx          : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_tga           : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_trident       : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_tseng         : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_v4l           : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_vesa          : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_vga           : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_via           : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_vmware        : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_voodoo        : <unknown>

 + + xorg                      : Build the Xorg X server (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED)

 - - xprint                    : Support for xprint, http://www.mozilla.org/projects/xprint/

```

----------

## lmmsci

Popatrz:

```
- - video_cards_nvidia        : <unknown>
```

w ustawieniach xorg-server.

Wywal wszystkie video_cards_blabla z USE="..." w make.conf. Dodaj w make.conf:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

- na razie powinno wystarczyć, chyba, że co drugi dzień zmieniasz kartę graficzną. Przekompiluj xorg-server (najlepiej trochę nowszą wesję) i beryla. Zobaczymy, co dalej.Last edited by lmmsci on Mon Feb 26, 2007 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -Spike-

Hmmm dziwne bo w make.conf mialem wlasnie tak:

```
USE="symlink scanner usb dri gtk gnome -kde -qt  dvd cdr nls nvidia"

VIDEO_CARD="nvidia"

```

----------

## lmmsci

Wiesz co? Może spróbuj zrobić upgrade xrog-server (ale z emerge -va żeby zobaczyć, co będzie wyświetlał we flagach) ? Na razie to trochę strzelanie na ślepo, ale może w końcu coś uda się złapać...

No i masz VIDEO_CARD, brakuje S na końcu: VIDEO_CARDS .

----------

## -Spike-

O matko ! 

Chyba znalazlem błąd !!

Mam :

VIDEO_CARD="nvidia" 

A powinno być:

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Dam znać jesli to napewno to  :Very Happy: 

---------

Hehe synchronizacja w pisaniu postów  :Razz: 

----------

## lmmsci

Zobaczymy (patrz post wyżej...). Trochę to dziwne, że gl-owe programy działają, a ta berylowa paskuda nie chce.

----------

## -Spike-

Niestety to chyba jeszcze nie to  :Sad:  , po rekompilacji xorg-server beryl zachowuje sie jak zawsze..

```
gentoo kamillo # emerge -av xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4  USE="aiglx dri ipv6 sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal (-nptl) -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

```

----------

## Gabrys

A może coś z NPTL? ja mam u siebie to włączone. W /etc/make.conf do USE dodajesz

nptl nptlonly

i rekompilujesz co trzeba czyli tam

emerge -uDN world -av

Nie powinno być chyba wiele pakietów do przekompilowania.

To jest coś zwalone z obsługą pamięci jak na moje. To can't load a valid memory object jest podejrzane. Może to coś z tym. Oczywiście strzał, no ale co jeszcze można wymóżdżyć?

----------

## -Spike-

Miałeś racje Gabrys  :Smile: 

NPTLa trzeba mi bylo :]

Dodalem do USE skompilowalem co trzeba i beryl smiga az milo 

Dzieki wszystkim za pomoc !

----------

## Gabrys

Dodajmy, że kolega miał jeszcze jakby na złość ustawiony profil non-nptl, CHOST na i386 i GCC 3.4.  :Very Happy: 

Tak więc chęć posiadania beryla przywróciła go do żywych ;D.

----------

